# IP Camera Surveillance Software



## hiatek (May 12, 2010)

Is there anything available for FreeBSD that can control and take video and audio from IP Camera's?

Looking at something for the Home/Office market.


Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 12, 2010)

Check /usr/ports/multimedia, particularly the
driver(s) for the camera you might want to use...
....
Better to follow exactly what others might have proven
to work, 
usb camera?
IP camera (many have their own embedded OS)
cctv camera (driver setup)
...
viewing programs, etc...
(a post below this one mentions /motion/...)
...
also the freebsd-multimedia mailing list for 
reports/problems/questions (I think that is the
list, maybe others....
...
Once you get past the ports/hardware/driver
question there are the GUI (or) very complex
CLI to configure/setup...
...
Just spent a few weeks reading up.  Too much to
begin to explain without a specific scenario, then
I would not be in a position to answer, other than
the above.


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2010)

The only software I know about isn't in the ports. Most likely due to it's dependency on V4L.

Zoneminder


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 12, 2010)

Probably so; if you install 
multimedia/mythtv you *may* be
able to install its -zoneminder frontend or...
(Unsure of the name) but it would
be independent of the ports tree etc.
..........
Unless some other port
/cheese/ /vlc/ /ffmpeg/ can with a switch
( -tv or tv://tv... or /device/*  ) work from the
device created by the camera... (if that latter
works.) (Note, some /multimedia/ stuff here
won't build for some reason, camera or tuner
drivers...)


----------



## Ruler2112 (May 12, 2010)

I have ZoneMinder deployed on several boxes recording 24/7 for the surveillance system in place at my employer - works great.  Not tried it on BSD though - it was in my slackware days.


----------



## hiatek (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys, it gives me a start.
I'll be back if I have more questions.


----------



## fbsd1 (May 13, 2010)

Here is Freebsd port of zoneminder
http://www.zoneminder.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=11965

Its not from the Freebsd port collection.


----------



## achix (May 13, 2010)

fbsd1 said:
			
		

> Here is Freebsd port of zoneminder
> http://www.zoneminder.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=11965
> 
> Its not from the Freebsd port collection.



This is my port for zoneminder 1.23.3. It supports btkt cards.
There is a new port for 1.24.x (not mine) but it does not handle local (analog) cameras.
(so bktr support must be added to this port)
Also, i must add, that zomeminder has no sound support.

Having said that, i see today, some new IP cameras with their own software onboard,
sound and capabilities to connect to conventional alarm systems.
I dont know their price tho.
Good and reliable analog cameras (aka local cameras) can be bought for real cheap prices.
bktr(4) cards are cheap as well (such as the Kodicom KMC-4400R)


----------



## achix (May 13, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The only software I know about isn't in the ports. Most likely due to it's dependency on V4L.
> 
> Zoneminder



V4L is only needed for the local cameras, in the case of linux.
In the case of FreeBSD, this code must be rewritten (its done in the existing 1.23.3 port) to use btkr(4) and meteor(4).


----------



## tingo (May 13, 2010)

multimedia/motion is in ports, and may be of use.


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2010)

achix said:
			
		

> V4L is only needed for the local cameras, in the case of linux.
> In the case of FreeBSD, this code must be rewritten (its done in the existing 1.23.3 port) to use btkr(4) and meteor(4).



That's what I thought. IP cameras are getting cheaper these days and I suppose one could build zoneminder without local camera support. If that would work I would be interested in running it on my server at home. To keep an eye on my cats


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 26, 2010)

[ thread closed because it tends to invite spam. If you need to discuss this issue again, send me a PM so I can re-open this topic ]


----------

